# Restringing a violin with viola strings?



## AmateurComposer

I am surprised to read in another music forum a posting from a father who claims that his son's viola teacher suggested to buy a full size violin and restring it as a viola. I find it weird to use viola strings on a violin, but I would like to hear opinions of professional music teachers about such practice, if it really takes place in real life.


----------



## JSK

I am not a professional or a violin teacher, but I am a violinist and have never heard of that practice. Acoustically a viola's body is technically too small anyway. I imagine that restringing a violin as a viola would produce less-than stellar sound results. On the other hand, I can imagine that it might be economically plausible for a child to restring a violin as a viola rather than buying a less-than-full-size viola.

I have on the other hand heard of violas being used as cellos for very young learners. Villa-Lobos first learned cello by using a viola and holding as a cello.


----------



## Zanralotta

My current desk neighbour had a violin with viola strings as her first instrument.
Oh! and last year I was hired to help out with a laymen musical production. One of my viola girls used a remodelled violin, too. It was really awkward to tune.

It's not a permanent solution, though. It just won't produce the same sound as a real viola.


----------



## World Violist

I've heard of it being done, but only for young violinists who are trying to switch to viola. As for me, I was never a violinist to begin with, so I never had that consideration.

If a violinist is interested in playing viola, I'd just pitch the violin and get a viola. They'll like it better anyway.


----------



## StandsWithAFiddle

I heard of it being done with 3/4 or smaller violins for small kids, but never a full size one.


----------



## Op47

I am guessing this is a makeshift and temporary arrangement that you are proposing. If so then it would probably work better than tuning violin strings down to the Viola pitch. I would be very surprised if it would damage the instrument, so the only thing to lose is the cost of a set of strings.


----------



## Op47

Sorry, I didn't read your post properly before writing. If you are going to spend money on buying an instrument then I would have thought that you would be better buing a proper instrument than buying something that will only give mediocre results. The cost of new student Violas is comparable to the cost of Violins. There is no justification for that approach. 

On the other hand if, as I thought you meant originally, you have a Violin unused and wanted to try the viola without shelling out then the converted violin would probably serve your purpose.


----------

